# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > آموزش: ویدئو های آموزشی سی شارپ (رایگان دانلود کنید)

## CYCLOPS

سلام به همه دوستان

*معرفی تاپیک :*

   راستش به نظرم اومد که اگر یه تاپیک برای دانلود ویدئو های آموزشی سی شارپ تو بخش باشه بد نیست . . .
   البته قبلا یه تاپیک تو قسمت اعلان های بخش سی شارپ بود که آقای طباطبائی ویدئو های خوبی اونجا گذاشته بودند که نمیدونم چی شد که چند وقته سر جاش نیست واسه همین بعد از مشورت با آقای *کشاورز* عزیز تصمیم گرفتم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کنم تا ویدئو هام رو باهاتون Share کنم .

   در هر صورت امیدوارم تاپیک خوبی از آب در بیاد و دیدن این ویدئوها برای ارتقا سطح معلومات همه مون مفید باشه .
   یه سری ویدئو فارسی هم در مورد کار با داده ها در سی شارپ در دست تهیه است که فکر کنم تو تعطیلات عید وقت کنم تمومش کنم . (  :متفکر:  فعلا قول نمیدم اخبار بعدی در همین تاپیک)
_______________________________

*فقط خواهشا تو این تاپیک به چند نکته توجه کنید :*

*1 )* لطفا اگر بعد از دیدن یه ویدئو سوالی براتون پیش اومد سوالاتتون رو اینجا نپرسید ابتدا جستجو کنید و اگر پاسخی پیدا نکردید تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید.

*2 )* هر ویدئو معمولا یک فایل RAR هست که توش یه فایل SWF هست که خود فیلمه و یه فایل DOCX که فایل Word توضیحات و کدهای اون ویدئو هست . برای استفاده از ویدئو ها باید نرم افزار های WinRar و Adobe Flash Player و Microsoft Office Word 2007 رو نصب داشته باشید.

*3 )* فایل ها پسورد نداره و قبل از آپلود و بعد از آپلود تست شده پس خواهشا قبل از اینکه گزارش لینک خراب بدید لطف کنید یک بار مجددا برای دانلود فایل تلاش کنید (ترجیحا از هر دو لینک کمکی و اصلی) و سپس پست بزنید.

*4 )* سعی میکنم (قول نمیدم  :متفکر:  ) هر 5 تا یا 10 تا ویدئو رو با هم برای دانلود بذارم تا دوستانی که اینترنت پر سرعت دارند سریع تر دانلود و استفاده کنند  و زیاد وقت گیر نباشه.

*5 )* تشکر لازم نیست هدف من پرداخت زکات علم ناچیز خودم هست  :چشمک:  با این حال لطفا برای تشکر فقط از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید و پست نزنید تا الکی تاپیک شلوغ نشه.

*6 )* سعی میکنم (قول نمیدم  :متفکر:  ) هر روز یک ویدئو رو براتون قرار بدم تا هم من وقت آپلود و آپدیت تاپیک رو داشته باشم و هم شما وقت دیدن ویدئوها رو داشته باشید با این حال اگر تاخیری پیش اومد لطفا صبور باشید.

*7 )* توصیه میکنم دوستانی که تازه شروع به یادگیری سی شارپ کردن حتما از این ویدئوها استفاده کنند چون اینجوری جواب خیلی از سوالاتشون رو میگیرند . دوستان حرفه ای تر هم میتونند از ویدئوهای مباحثی که توش ضعف دارند استفاده کنند.


در هر صورت این کاری بود که از دست من بر میومد امیدوارم استفاده لازم رو ببرید . . .
 :چشمک:

----------


## CYCLOPS

این پست  برای فهرست کلی تاپیک رزرو شده و به مرور تکمیل میشه . . .
 آخرین به روز رسانی (1388/12/4)




> *سری : اول | منبع : http://www.programmingvideotutorials.com | تعداد : 31 قسمت | سطح : مبتدی _ متوسط |*

----------


## CYCLOPS

*آخرین به روز رسانی (1388/12/29) (*اتمام ویدئو های سری اول*)*

چند وقت پیش فرصت کردم و همه ویدئو های سی شارپ سایت programmingvideotutorials که به صورت آنلاین بود رو به همراه توضیحات هر ویدئو دانلود کردم تا بتونم آفلاین یه نگاهی بهش بندازم به نظرم اومد برای شروع تاپیک بد نباشه این مجموعه شامل 31 ویدئو به همراه توضیحات کتبی و کد های هر ویدئو هست امیدوارم استفاه لازم رو ببرید .




> * سری : اول | منبع : http://www.programmingvideotutorials.com | تعداد : 31 قسمت | سطح : مبتدی _ متوسط*
> 
> 
> 
> C#‎‎ - 01 - IntroductionC#‎‎ - 02 - Hello worldC#‎‎ - 03 - Compile and runC#‎‎ - 04 - VariablesC#‎ - 05 - OperatorsC#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 01_05C#‎ - 06 - StringC#‎ - 07 - ArraysC#‎ - 08 - ConditionalsC#‎ - 09 - LoopsC#‎ - 10 - FunctionsC#‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 06_10C#‎ - 11 - ClassC#‎ - 12 - InheritanceC#‎ - 13 - Redefining membersC#‎ - 14 - Access levelsC#‎ - 15 - StaticC#‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 11_15C#‎ - 16 - PropertiesC#‎ - 17 - IndexersC#‎ - 18 - InterfaceC#‎ - 19 - AbstractC#‎ - 20 - NamespacesC#‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 16_20C#‎ - 21 - EnumC#‎ - 22 - Exception handlingC#‎ - 23 - Operator overloadingC#‎ - 24 - User defined conversionsC#‎ - 25 - ConstantsC#‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 21_25C#‎ - 26 - PreprocessorC#‎ - 27 - DelegatesC#‎ - 28 - EventsC#‎ - 29 - Generics IC#‎ - 30 - Generics IIC#‎ - 31 - Generics IIIC#‎‎‎ Video Tutorials  26_31

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 01 – Introduction*
*حجم فایل : 1.11 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎ - 02 - Hello world
حجم فایل : 6.76 MB
*
 لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 03 - Compile and run*
* حجم فایل : 2.2 MB* 

 لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 04 - Variables
حجم فایل : 1.51 MB*

 لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 05 – Operators
حجم فایل : 2.27 MB*

 لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 5 تا ویدئو اول تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: *

C#‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 01_05
حجم فایل : 13.84 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 06 – String
حجم فایل : 1.69 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 07 – Arrays
حجم فایل : 1.28 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎ - 08 - Conditionals**
حجم فایل : 1.61 MB
*
لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 09 - Loops
حجم فایل : 1.53 MB*
 
لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 10 - Functions
حجم فایل : 2.08 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 5 تا ویدئو آخر (ویدئو 6 تا 10) تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: 

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 06_10
حجم فایل : 8.2 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 11 - Class
حجم فایل : 1.46 MB
*
لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 12 - Inheritance
حجم فایل : 1.55 MB
*
لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 13 - Redefining members*
*حجم فایل : 1.72 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 14 - Access levels
حجم فایل : 5.44 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## zootos

> این پست برای فهرست ویدئوهای سری اول رزرو شده و به مرور تکمیل میشه . . .
> آخرین به روز رسانی (1388/12/17)
> 
> چند وقت پیش فرصت کردم و همه ویدئو های سی شارپ سایت programmingvideotutorials که به صورت آنلاین بود رو به همراه توضیحات هر ویدئو دانلود کردم تا بتونم آفلاین یه نگاهی بهش بندازم به نظرم اومد برای شروع تاپیک بد نباشه این مجموعه شامل 31 ویدئو به همراه توضیحات کتبی و کد های هر ویدئو هست امیدوارم استفاه لازم رو ببرید .


براي دانلود مستقيم فيلم هاي آموزشي در مورد مباحث كامپيوتري 
به اين سايت هم سري بزنيد چيزاي خوبي داره
UNiComp.iR

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 15 - Static
حجم فایل : 2.16 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 5 تا ویدئو آخر (ویدئو 11 تا 15) تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: 

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 11_15*
* حجم فایل : 12.33 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 16 - Properties
حجم فایل : 1.47 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 17 - Indexers
حجم فایل : 1.1 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 18 - Interface
حجم فایل : 1.55 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 19 - Abstract
حجم فایل : 1.49 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 20 - Namespaces
حجم فایل : 1.52 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 5 تا ویدئو آخر (ویدئو 16 تا 20) تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: 

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 16_20*
* حجم فایل : 7.11 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ - 21 - Enum
حجم فایل : 1.54 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎ - 22 - Exception handling
حجم فایل : 2.35 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ ‎‎ - 23 - Operator overloading
حجم فایل : 2.41 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎ - 24 - User defined conversions
حجم فایل : 1.17 MB
*
لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎ - 25 - Constants
حجم فایل : 1.17 MB*

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 5 تا ویدئو آخر (ویدئو 21 تا 25) تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: 
*
C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎ ‎ ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 21_25
حجم فایل : 8.63 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 26 - Preprocessor*
*حجم فایل : 2.38 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 27 - Delegates*
*حجم فایل : 2.39 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 28 - Events*
*حجم فایل : 2.56 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 29 - Generics I*
*حجم فایل : 1.62 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 30 - Generics II*
*حجم فایل : 1.8 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

*C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ - 31 - Generics III
**حجم فایل : 1.66 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

اینم 6 تا ویدئو آخر (ویدئو 26 تا 31) تو یه فایل برای دانلود راحت تر  :چشمک: 
و عملا اتمام سری اول ویدئوها* 

C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎  ‎ ‎ ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Video Tutorials 26_31
حجم فایل : 12.41 MB* 

لینک اصلی (Mediafire)

لینک کمکی (easy-share)

----------


## CYCLOPS

خوب دوستان عزيز برنامه نويس به مناسبت سال نو و اينکه يه عيدي مختصر از بنده حقير گرفته باشيد 6 تا ويدئو آخر رو همه رو امروز براتون گذاشتم (از پست شماره 35 تا پست شماره 41) تا ويدئو هاي سري اول در آخرين ساعات سال 88 تموم شده باشه .  :لبخند: 
اينطوري دوستاني که تو تعطيلات وقت خالي دارند ميتونند يه دور کل ويدئو هاي سري اول رو ببينند ؛ انشاالله اگر عمري باقي باشه تو سال 89 هم در خدمتتون هستم اگر خدا بخواد بعد از تعطيلات سري جديد ويدئو ها رو براتون قرار ميدم .
سعي کردم سطح سري اول ويدئو ها زياد بالا نباشه تا طيف بيشتري با تاپيک همراه بشن ولي با توجه به اينکه کاربراي حرفه اي هم تو اين سايت زياد هستند و براي اينکه تاپيک براي اون دوستان هم مفيد باشه سري بعدي ويدئو ها سطح متوسط به بالا خواهد بود .
تقريبا يک ماه شد که هر روز با يه ويدئو در خدمتتون بودم اميدوارم مطالب اين تاپيک به دردتون خورده باشه اگر اينطور بوده فقط براي خودتون يه صلوات بفرستيد .  :چشمک: 
بنابراين تاپيک از امروز تا بعد از تعطيلات نوروز ؛ تعطيل هست و انشاالله سال جديد رو بعد از تعطیلات با ويدئو هاي جديد شروع خواهيم کرد .  :چشمک: 

موفق و شاد باشيد  :تشویق:  و تعطيلات خوش بگذره . . .   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## CYCLOPS

(این پست حذف خواهد شد)

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
بابت تاخیر به وجود آمده عذر میخوام ؛ دلیلش مشغله درسی و کاری و آب و هوای نامناسب گزارش شده  :قهقهه:   :بامزه: 
به دلیل حجم بالای ویدئو های سری دوم آماده کردنشون یه مقدار زمان برد انشاالله اگر عمری باقی باشه از شنبه هفته دیگه مورخ 89/1/28 ویدئو های سری دوم رو شروع میکنم سطح ویدئو های سری دوم متوسط و پیشرفته هست توضیحات بیشتر رو در زمان شروع ویدئو های سری دوم خدمتتون میگم .
گفتم این پست رو بزنم تا هم از دوستان بابت تاخیر به وجود اومده پوزش بخوام و هم از وضعیت شروع تاپیک بی خبر نباشید .

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## CYCLOPS

> (این پست حذف خواهد شد)
> 
> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> بابت تاخیر به وجود آمده عذر میخوام ؛ دلیلش مشغله درسی و کاری و آب و هوای نامناسب گزارش شده  
> به دلیل حجم بالای ویدئو های سری دوم آماده کردنشون یه مقدار زمان برد انشاالله اگر عمری باقی باشه از شنبه هفته دیگه مورخ 89/1/28 ویدئو های سری دوم رو شروع میکنم سطح ویدئو های سری دوم متوسط و پیشرفته هست توضیحات بیشتر رو در زمان شروع ویدئو های سری دوم خدمتتون میگم .
> گفتم این پست رو بزنم تا هم از دوستان بابت تاخیر به وجود اومده پوزش بخوام و هم از وضعیت شروع تاپیک بی خبر نباشید .
> 
> موفق باشید


با توجه به صحبت های انجام شده با جناب آقای *mehdi.mousavi* وضعیت ادامه یا خاتمه کار تاپیک متعابا اعلام میشه و امکان تغییر تاریخی که خدمتتون عرض کردم وجود داره .
موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
دوست عزیز، از این پس بابت هر "سری ویدئو"، یک پست قرار بدید تا  هم از آشفتگی مطالب دوری بشه، هم دیگران براحتی بتونن فایلهای مورد نیاز رو دریافت کنن. من لینک مستقیم Download این 31 مورد ویدئویی که شما Upload کرده اید رو اینجا قرار میدم:

IntroductionHello worldCompile and runVariablesOperatorsStringArraysConditionalsLoopsFunctionsClassInheritanceRedefining membersAccess levelsStaticPropertiesIndexersInterfaceAbstractNamespacesEnumException handlingOperator overloadingUser defined conversionsConstantsPreprocessorDelegatesEventsGenerics IGenerics IIGenerics III
موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* میبینید؟ نیازی به 43 پست برای ارسال این مطالب نبود! کافی بود "یک پست" ایجاد کنید، و هر 31 لینک رو در اون پست (به مرور زمان) قرار بدید....

----------


## davood59

> با توجه به صحبت های انجام شده با جناب آقای *mehdi.mousavi* وضعیت ادامه یا  خاتمه کار تاپیک متعابا اعلام میشه و امکان تغییر تاریخی که خدمتتون عرض  کردم وجود داره .
> موفق باشید


یعنی چی؟ یعنی میخواید دیگه ادامه ندید؟ باور کنید خیلی مفید و مثمر ثمر واقع شده کار شما. لطفا ادامه بدید. در اینجا چون دکمه تشکر به تنهایی کافی نیست میخوام از دوست خوبم آقای *CYCLOPS* صمیمانه تشکر می کنم. واقعا دستتون درد نکنه و ممنونم از زحمات شما.

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام.
> دوست عزیز، از این پس بابت هر "سری ویدئو"، یک پست قرار بدید تا  هم از آشفتگی مطالب دوری بشه، هم دیگران براحتی بتونن فایلهای مورد نیاز رو دریافت کنن.
> 
> *پاورقی:* میبینید؟ نیازی به 43 پست برای ارسال این مطالب نبود! کافی بود "یک پست" ایجاد کنید، و هر 31 لینک رو در اون پست (به مرور زمان) قرار بدید....





> یعنی چی؟ یعنی میخواید دیگه ادامه ندید؟ باور کنید خیلی مفید و مثمر ثمر واقع شده کار شما. لطفا ادامه بدید. در اینجا چون دکمه تشکر به تنهایی کافی نیست میخوام از دوست خوبم آقای *CYCLOPS* صمیمانه تشکر می کنم. واقعا دستتون درد نکنه و ممنونم از زحمات شما.


نه دوست عزیز انشاالله اگر عمری باقی باشه تاپیک حتما به روز میشه ولی *با توجه به درخواست مدیر بخش آقای mehdi.mousavi (چه پست ایشون در این تاپیک چه صحبت های ایشون به صورت پیغام خصوصی با بنده) مبنی بر اینکه از این به بعد برای هر سری آموزش* *تنها باید یک پست ارسال بشه * ترجیح میدم به جای ویرایش یه پست که به مرور شلوغ تر هم میشه زمانی که آپلود کل ویدئوها تمام شد تو یه پست ارسال کنم بنابراین زمانی که گفته بودم تغییر میکنه و تاپیک تا زمانی که کل ویدئو های سری دوم آماده نشده به روز نمیشه
اما همچنان بحث ویدئو ها رو میتونید از طریق این لینک پیگیری کنید چون اونجا دست بنده برای همکاری در این زمینه بیشتر باز هست و راحت تر هستم چون اونجا قوانین سلیقه ای تصویب و اعمال نمیشه   :متفکر: 

از بقیه دوستانی هم که با پیغام خصوصی پیگیر بحث این تاپیک بودند بابت توجهشون به تاپیک تشکر میکنم  :تشویق: 

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## CYCLOPS

به دلیل مخالفت مدیر بخش جناب آقای موسوی (*mehdi.mousavi*) با تاپیک بنده و سنگ اندازی های مستقیم و غیر مستقیم ایشون دیگه قصد به روز کردن این تاپیک رو ندارم فقط گفتم دور از ادب هست به دوستانی که پیگیر سری دوم ویدئو ها بودند و سوال میکردند خبر ندم .

فهرست ویدئو ها
 
* C#‎‎‎_1_Creating your first program, Hello World
*  C#‎‎‎_2_Using if and else statements
* C#‎‎‎_3_Using try catch for  error prevention
* C#‎‎‎_4_Basic Introduction to Arrays
* C#‎‎‎_5_Using  Listviews Adding and Removing Items
*  C#‎‎‎_6_How to get the Source Code of a Website
* C#‎‎‎_7_How to  Read and Write to a Text File
* C#‎‎‎_8_How to Download a File
*  C#‎‎‎_9_Create Your Own Calculator Part 1
*  C#‎‎‎_10_Create Your Own Calculator Part 2
* C#‎‎‎_11_How to send a  Twitter Update (Tweet) Using C#‎‎‎
* C#‎‎‎_12_How to Create your  Own Email Client
* C#‎‎‎_13_Creating and Using the Foreach Loop
*  C#‎‎‎_14_Creating and Using the Switch Statement
*  C#‎‎‎_15_How to Create a Multi-Thread Application
*  C#‎‎‎_16_Understanding and Using Methods
* C#‎‎‎_17_Debugging in  Visual Studio 2008
* C#‎‎‎_18_Creating a Web Scraper Part 1 -  C#‎‎‎ C Sharp Visual Studio 2008
* C#‎‎‎_19_Creating a Web Scraper  Part 2 - C#‎‎‎ C Sharp Visual Studio 2008
* C#‎‎‎_20_How to  Transfer Information Between Forms
* C#‎‎‎_21_Basic  Introduction to Classes and Objects
* C#‎‎‎_22_Create your Own  Autotalker
 سری دوم ویدئو ها آمادست ؛ برای دانلود اینجا کلیک کنید .

http://freecomponents.blogfa.com

----------


## ehsan_savadkohi

رفیق خرابتم.
زکات علمت مورد قبول درگاه حق تعالی.

----------

